# Crossfire 602 and DEI Audio speakers?



## theHIGHLANDER (Mar 17, 2019)

Hello all, I'm new here. What I have is old school alright but the car? Even older. I've got a working Crossfire 602 like the title says, 2 DEI Audio 5 1/2" speakers with passive (I think) crossovers, and 2 Legacy 4" speakers with huge magnets on the back. I remember when the local guy bought all this stuff and I could hear him coming down the road over 1/4 mile away (!) but way back when he changed cars he kept the subwoofer. No, I don't know what it was. The car it's going in? How about a 39 Ford Tudor. Seriously, a 39 Ford with the electrics upgraded to 12V with a 1 wire alternator spec'd at 90 amps max output. I have an 8ga wire to power the amp and it's about 12-14' long but will likely be a bit shorter once it's all mounted. 

So to the questions/suggestions section of this topic, as I try to sift through terminology and specs of things it's turning into alphabet soup in my brain. I know all too well about good grounds, 'free air' around the amp, and with my show car background let's all assume the installation will be top notch. What I don't know is what specs should I be looking for in a sub? I think I've figured to bridge the amp and how to run the crossovers. 

Next, the enclosure for the sub. Will there be a recommended volume for it? I also plan to "float" a genuine V8 Ford hubcap in front of the sub so it blends in with the spare. I'm hoping that if it's mounted at least 1 1/2-2" in front, and perhaps with a ported sub enclosure I can have that look. The hubcap is about 11" around and there will be 1 on the spare and then this face on the sub. Am I hit before I ever power it up? Will the cap cause me grief I don't understand quite yet? I also have 2 unknown brand small tweets in this mess of stuff. I think the DEIs are model 2205 2-way and the Legacy are 60W rated LS 438s. All of this stuff is a little dusty from being on the shelf but all in sound and working condition. I know threads like this are worthless without pics so here's the car, and for what it's worth that's original 1939 paint (!). I don't have pics of the audio stuff yet. Thanks in advance for your thoughts.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

I followed the bread crumbs you left on the other thread to find your post here in the old school section. Let me start by saying that is quite a cool car you've got there. 

As I mentioned in the other thread, photos would be a big help here. Take some shots of the trunk to help show where you want to place the amp and subwoofer. Also take shots of anywhere in the interior where you plan install any of the speakers. It sounds like what you currently have was already installed in the car at some point? 

Now, regarding the gear that you do have... I don't really know anything about the DEI 5.25" components, but I don't think the Legacy 4" coax speakers are anything special. The amp is kind of cool, but trying to run an entire system on it appropriately can be a bit complicated. Let's say you pare down to just the DEIs and a subwoofer with the Crossfire amp. This will require you to configure the system in what is called "trimode." This where you power a pair (or more) of speakers and a subwoofer off of only two amp channels. To do this correctly will require you to create your own passive crossovers (which can be simple caps for high pass and inductors for low pass) for each of the speakers. The better choice may be to really evaluate what your goals and budget are determine what you have that can be reused and what you might want/need to add to your system to meet your goals. 

As far as the sub is concerned, seeing where you want to put it and how much volume you have will really help us give you proper suggestions. I will say that while the idea of the hub cap as a grill might sound cool, it might create more issues that it is worth. Placing a metal hubcap right in front of a subwoofer sounds like a recipe for big resonance issues. It can be treated, but there might be other ways to help keep the subwoofer stealth and still look correct in the car. 

So, get those pics, figure out your goals for the audio system and set yourself a realistic budget. I am sure with everyone around here, we can get you set in the right direction.


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

Are the dei the neodynium set? They sounded quite good.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Directed-A...m364b54ca28:g:N4gAAOSwwJpclQ0X&frcectupt=true

Crossfires are solid amps, and drivers then too. I probably have enough stuff laying around to help with this cool project.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

tyroneshoes said:


> Are the dei the neodynium set? They sounded quite good.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Directed-A...m364b54ca28:g:N4gAAOSwwJpclQ0X&frcectupt=true
> 
> Crossfires are solid amps, and drivers then too. I probably have enough stuff laying around to help with this cool project.


You might be on to something. He said they were 5.25". I could see where an old set of "S550" components might be read/recalled as 2205?


----------

